# Modifier 58 - Can someone provide me



## dballard2004 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can someone provide me please with a clinical example of the use of modifier 58 in a family practice physician's office?  Thanks.


----------



## tmoore0214 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Modifier 58*

I founf this chart I hope it helps:
http://www.lamedicare.com/provider/datanaly/modflow/mod58.pdf


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cordray (Mar 19, 2010)

*modifier 58*

I would suggest visiting the Palmetto GBA site and examples are given of when to use--and not use--58.  From the home page, select your state and then "modifier look up" scroll to modifier 58 and then read the examples.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  The help has been great, but most of these examples relate to major surgeries.  Can someone provide me with an example of when a family practice physician might use this modifier in the office dealing with a minor surgery of 10 days?  Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 19, 2010)

*Suture removal under anesthesia*

Well, this wouldn't be done in the office, but it is a minor procedure.

Child falls and cuts lip/face. Sutures placed.  Due to age and anxiety, patient is taken to the OR 5 days later for suture removal under anesthesia. You would use the -58 modifier on the suture removal. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------

